# What Windscreen Washer Fluid to go for?



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

Just ran out of the bog standard stuff and was wondering what stuff to use, so what do you use? 

Lookong for something wax/ceramic coating safe and removes fly splatters easy(ish)


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Sonax Xtreme 1:100


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Sonax for me


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Sonax xtreme all the time


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i use sonax too, think you might have your answer


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

VAG Screenclear concentrate.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

I had my first VW back in 2002 and ever since I've made a pilgrimage once or twice a year to the VW dealers, regardless of of what I've been driving, for their screen wash.


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

Also using Sonax it does the job!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

DJ X-Ray said:


> VAG Screenclear concentrate.


Yeah, the VAG stuff cleans really well.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Oem BMW stuff for me


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Not sexy but AG is very good


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

1Z works well.


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

Bog standard Tesco/Sainsbury/B&Q etc. own brand. Am I missing something?!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Carchem screen wash :thumb:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Merc own label


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

isctony said:


> Bog standard Tesco/Sainsbury/B&Q etc. own brand. Am I missing something?!


If you're happy with them and the price is right - NO :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

I stick with the VAG screen wash from the dealer. 

I had a right eggy odour when was using my screen wash ( Asda brand ) although I never had a problem before on my other cars. 

Got the hose on the bottle and left it there to give a good soaking get rid of the screen wash. Due to my headlight washers , it's also recommended that the VAG wash is used. So thought best play it safe :thumb: Gives off a nice fragrance smell too as a bonus and not as pricey as you would image and only need 1 x 250ml dosage per fill up.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

AG can be heavily diluted so goes a long way


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Radish293 said:


> AG can be heavily diluted so goes a long way


Cleans windscreen superbly and adds hydrophobic coating(?) - well worth money.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

suds said:


> adds hydrophobic coating(?) - well worth money.


where does it say that? cant see anything on ag's site...


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

On my daily I use Holts One Shot in the dead of winter when the roads are extremely grimy and a clear windscreen is more important than the already impossible task of keeping paintwork shiny. Ideally you want to dilute a single bottle in 3-4 litres of water. Beware that it can be harsh on waxes and windscreen sealants. The Gtechniq G5 only lasted about 6 weeks on my windscreen last winter before being broken down by the One Shot and having to use the wipers to shift muck and grime.

During the spring/summer months I switch to Sonax Xtreme NanoPro.


----------



## rossman999 (Feb 28, 2009)

Unicorn said:


> On my daily I use Holts One Shot in the dead of winter when the roads are extremely grimy and a clear windscreen is more important than the already impossible task of keeping paintwork shiny. Ideally you want to dilute a single bottle in 3-4 litres of water. Beware that it can be harsh on waxes and windscreen sealants. The Gtechniq G5 only lasted about 6 weeks on my windscreen last winter before being broken down by the One Shot and having to use the wipers to shift muck and grime.
> 
> During the spring/summer months I switch to Sonax Xtreme NanoPro.


Struth where do you live the Sonax undiluted does down to silly temperatures!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Halfords berry stuff smell lush in the cab when used


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

AG for me, cleans really well too.


----------



## Unicorn (Sep 18, 2011)

rossman999 said:


> Struth where do you live the Sonax undiluted does down to silly temperatures!


Northern Ireland! I don't use One Shot because of low temperatures, it's a bit 'harsher' than Sonax and I find that it's more effective at cleaning winter grime off the windscreen. Salt, muck etc is no match for it. Nether is tree sap or bug guts in the summer time, but as I said it's hard on glass and paint sealant so I don't use it during the months of the year when it's actually possible to keep a vehicle looking clean and shiny longer than a day in this country!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im using the Wurth single shots right now. Makes up to 3 Litres when you do the single shot.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ffrs1444 said:


> Halfords berry stuff smell lush in the cab when used


im using the green citrus one lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Prestone Screenwash 4L


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> where does it say that? cant see anything on ag's site...


I use in conjunction with AG shampoo conditioner- apart from cleaning extremely well the windscreen just continues to reject water with AG screen wash, so perhaps there are no actual hydrophobic additives but screen wash preserves the shampoo additives. Either way Used as a pair they are insurpassable!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Sonax or Millers Ultra, whichever works out cheaper, but I do prefer the Millers..


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

need to put an order in for it but do like car chem's


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Eurocarparts are selling a standard washer fluid 20 litres under £15.00


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

going to try angelwax clarity after seeing it won auto express 2015 awards for screen wash. also sounds nice too


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Sonax or wurth. Both do a great job!


----------



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

WaxIsForWinners said:


> Sonax or wurth. Both do a great job!


Right I am finally getting round to ordering this stuff having just run out.

My windscreen is protected with G1 will the Sonar Xtreme stuff be OK to use on this? Also read the Sonar stuff puts down a coating when used, will this mess up the G1?


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Smirnoff :devil:


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Tried Angelwax clarity for the first time.
Initial use on a moderatly dirty screen.
Cleaned superb
Smells like their glass cleaner...... not a nice smell but soon goes


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm using Angelwax Clarity for the first time this winter and liking it. Will definitely buy again.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm using the Halfords citrus one. Happy enough with it and it dilutes well.


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

I've used 1z, Wurth and Sonax.

All have worked well for me. Seems our Teutonic pals have it well sorted.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

I used to use the Halfords citrus some as that smelt awesome, but after a few months I found my BMW screen wash jets had stopped working (along with my indicators ) I found out that some jelly/snot like substance had formed in the washer bottle blocking the little filter,cleaned it all out with hot water, and have been using car-chem since with no issues touch wood lol,Den .


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Is using Washing liquid a Bad thing.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Reanimation said:


> Is using Washing liquid a Bad thing.


Yes.

Firstly, using just a little will not give the solution enough anti-freezing protection, and using enough to reduce the freezing point of the solution will result in a froth overdose!

And secondly, it will strip any protection from paintwork it comes into contact with.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

VW is good, goes down to something like-70


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Got given loads of the VAG stuff, used it with no complaints but don't think it was any better than standard garage/supermarket stuff? Currently using carplan screenwash because its £2 for 5 litres at the range, http://www.therange.co.uk/carplan-f...oils-&-screenwash/the-range/fcp-product/98207

Happy to be proved wrong


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Usually a huge fan of the VAG stuff but not been that impressed lately. Not sure if it's been a dodgy bottle, but it doesn't smell as good as usual and there has been more smearing than normal. 

It actually smells like the stuff you can get in Lidl. Maybe the dealership filled up empty bottles with the cheap stuff they sell in bulk. 

I've used Wurth screenwash before and it was excellent.


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Bmw screen wash in the 20l drum lasts ages as it's really concentrated, 1:1 protects down to -23.

Also no chance of it blocking your washer jet filter on your BMW.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

staffordian said:


> Yes.
> 
> Firstly, using just a little will not give the solution enough anti-freezing protection, and using enough to reduce the freezing point of the solution will result in a froth overdose!
> 
> And secondly, it will strip any protection from paintwork it comes into contact with.


Diluted washing up liquid will not strip protection, it may degrade it slightly but it is not the demon that people think it is.

A strong screen wash - now that will degrade a wax a damn sight quicker


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Last time I needed some, I went with Autoglym Screen Wash. It's good stuff and leaves a nice clear screen. I'd like it to smell a bit nicer, or a bit stronger though. I love the smell of the Vag stuff. 

Esso's screen wash is another one I really like, I used to put that in my work van


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Have been making my own from Halfords concentrate for years and it works well, provided you buy the decent stuff with the lowest temp rating.

Last year i used VAG stuff that came with my VW and it is impressive stuff - really good at clearing cack off the windscreen when you are driving. 

Don't know how much it cost tho. as VW kindly left a near full bottle in the boot of my car when it came back from a service 

Have used AG screenwash in another vehicle and that is good - comparable to the VW stuff i reckon. Its not exactly cheap for a bottle, but it dilutes down pretty well at recommended rates.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

oem BMW stuff is excellent used it for years but did get it for free


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Didn't realise this was such an expansive topic and that there are considered better brands etc, neither did I realise AG do screenwash :')

In my car and works van I've always just used Arco four seasons screenwash as I get employee prices on it working for them. Pretty good stuff, strong but smells strong depending on dilution. Usual dilution rate is anywhere from neat to "oh no im running low ill top the rest up with water"


----------



## jonesyFX (May 11, 2011)

Glad I found this thread, I just use cheap supermarket stuff but find my wipers skipping a lot. I have used AG before I remember it being a lot better. I will have to invest in some better stuff me thinks!


----------



## Petey80 (Dec 13, 2012)

Is this the right VW stuff - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUANTUM-S...734736?hash=item27d97f7a10:g:7p0AAMXQNo5Ta7r1


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Petey80 said:


> Is this the right VW stuff - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/QUANTUM-S...734736?hash=item27d97f7a10:g:7p0AAMXQNo5Ta7r1


Someone might prove me wrong but I think that's the cheap stuff. That's what I think I got, but in a different bottle last time I got some.

What you want it this: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/251750646965


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The blue one.
Don't like the red stuff ..
it doesn't clean as well when you up and down the A12/M25 all day every day.

Dunno who makes it it just say screenwash on the label


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

this is what i got



silver bottles are last years version clear this years though i've read no difference in product, cleans very very well and works when cold too (though have heated jets)


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Used my washers a lot yesterday, with Angelwax clarity, after a number of uses the jet goes further up the screen so I guess that the screen wash has cleared out the jets a bit


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> this is what i got
> 
> 
> 
> silver bottles are last years version clear this years though i've read no difference in product, cleans very very well and works when cold too (though have heated jets)


Got a bottle of this yesterday.


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

Del-GTi said:


> Someone might prove me wrong but I think that's the cheap stuff. That's what I think I got, but in a different bottle last time I got some.
> 
> What you want it this:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/251750646965


Del gti is correct. Quantum is the cheaper stuff. The vwaudi stuff is good down to -70!! It dilutes well but the quantum should be good too.
If you buy the vwaudi stuff in bulk, it works out about £4 per l.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Another for sonax extreme.


----------



## irish pete (Feb 29, 2012)

Dunno what it's call but Dublin bus uses loads if it. So I like to borrow some now and again  great stuff must be diluted well do


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Sonax or preferably Volkswagen, but I am biased ;-)


----------



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

Sonax is good!

However, Rain-X Anti-Fog has some good reviews as well.


----------

